# Effacer historique navigation : flashplayer :



## Alistair94 (1 Mai 2009)

bonjour, 

existe-t-il un moyen de supprimer l'historique de navigation qui se trouve sous :

Préférences : Macromedia>>Flashplayer>>#SharedOjects ?

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Mai 2009)

Alistair94 a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> existe-t-il un moyen de supprimer l'historique de navigation qui se trouve sous :
> 
> ...



Corbeille.


----------



## Alistair94 (1 Mai 2009)

Bonsoir, 

A quoi sert Adobe Flash player ?
Est il utile de l'installer
Merci pour vos réponses.

Y-a-t-il un moyen pour supprimer l'historique de navigation qui se stocke dans le fichier : 
>>Macromedia
>>Flash player
>>#SharedObjects
>>xxxxxx

Merci, 

Je débute sur mac et la réponse de la personne ci-dessus ne me parle pas.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2009)

Sur Wikipedia et l'information venant d'Adobe.

Il est très utile d'avoir Flash vu que pratiquement tous les sites l'utilisent ...

Sinon suis les conseils de Moonwalker.


----------



## pascalformac (1 Mai 2009)

> supprimer l'historique


 en quoi ca te gene?

le supprimer ne sert à rien ou presque
car ce sera remis  en liaiison avec les sites  avec flash visités


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Mai 2009)

Alistair94 a dit:


> (...)
> Je débute sur mac et la réponse de la personne ci-dessus ne me parle pas.



Une image ?


----------



## pascalformac (1 Mai 2009)

moi ce qui m'interesse c'est pourquoi  ca te gene

ce sont des données techniques , pas un historique


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Mai 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> moi ce qui m'interesse c'est pourquoi  ca te gene
> 
> ce sont des données techniques , pas un historique


Sans doute qu'Alistair94 ne veut pas laisser de traces de certains sites visités et video flash consultées. Ce dossier n'est pas assujetti à la navigation privée de Safari.

Le général Rondeau a fait école.


----------



## pascalformac (1 Mai 2009)

ben en ce cas il ne laisse pas acces à cette session aux autres

terminé


----------



## Alistair94 (1 Mai 2009)

Je n'utilise pas la navigation privée de safari bien que je l'utilise en permanence.
qu'est ce que c'est que la navigation privée ?
Merci et bon et long weekend,

Ps ; je pensais qu'il fallait aussi faire comme sous safari, effacer l'historique sous flash player, voilà pourquoi ma question.


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Mai 2009)

Ta question n'est pas anodine ni futile ; chacun à le droit de protéger sa vie privée et il est bon de connaître le fonctionnement de son ordinateur, ses petites subtilités.

La navigation privée est une fonction de Safari qui permet de naviguer sans enregistrer d'historique, de recherche, ni de mot de passe. Les caches ne sont pas non plus conservés. Par contre les cookies sont enregistrés.


----------



## Alistair94 (1 Mai 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ta question n'est pas anodine ni futile ; chacun à le droit de protéger sa vie privée et il est bon de connaître le fonctionnement de son ordinateur, ses petites subtilités.
> 
> La navigation privée est une fonction de Safari qui permet de naviguer sans enregistrer d'historique, de recherche, ni de mot de passe. Les caches ne sont pas non plus conservés. Par contre les cookies sont enregistrés.



Bonsoir Moonwalker, 

Merci de ta réponse, juste une dernière avant de clôturer définitivement ce poste

l'effacement des cookies pour la navigation privée s'effectue-t-elle comme pour celle d'une navigation classique ?

La navigation privée est alors "Privée-Privée", on passe incognito sur la toile ? C'est ça ?

Merci et bonne soirée


----------



## Pascal_TTH (1 Mai 2009)

Une chose est sûre, flash est aussi pourrave sous OS X que sous Windows. Entre la collection de sous dossiers et sa consommation phénoménale en ressources processeur, c'est une vraie infection. 

En plus, ce qui est dans 

Macromedia>>Flashplayer>>#SharedOjects

est aussi dans

Macromedia>>Flashplayer>>macromedia.com

 Dans le genre plus mal torché, on fait que la base de registre de Windows...


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Mai 2009)

Alistair94 a dit:


> Bonsoir Moonwalker,
> 
> Merci de ta réponse, juste une dernière avant de clôturer définitivement ce poste
> 
> ...



Pour les cookies, tu dois en empêcher l'enregistrement dans les préférences de Safari, mais ça peut bloquer l'accès à certaines pages.

Pour effacer les cookies, tu le fais manuellement via les préférences ou via un logiciel tiers.

Tu peux toujours initialiser Safari, ça efface tout. Barre de menu>Safari>Reset Safari


----------



## pascalformac (2 Mai 2009)

il est certes très utile de mieux comprendre comment marche un ordi ou le surf

mais  il faut aussi garder un peu de bon sens
( et éviter la parano aussi)

nettoyer à gogo des fichiers de bibliotheque est une tache sans fin et pas forcément utile
( le plus souvent fichiers  immediatement remplacés par des neufs)

on peut avoir des " avis" sur le bien fondé de tel ou tel fichier intégré par une appli
mais quelque soit l'avis , c'est comme ca que ca marche

Alors sauf si méga parano ,  laisser en place est le plus simple

( je rappelle qu'en principe les  autres personnes qui accedent à une session c'est parce qu'elles y ont été autorisées de plein droit)
Si on souhaite  plus de " discretion" on applique divers mesures pour séparer les choses
(dont creations de plusieurs sessions)


----------



## Alistair94 (2 Mai 2009)

Merci à vous tous pour vos réponses,


Bon weekend.

Alistair


Le sujet est donc Clos.


----------

